
Warren Buffett: Doubling your net worth won't make you happier - helloworld
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/02/27/warren-buffett-doubling-your-net-worth-wont-make-you-happier.html
======
ishan1121
All the rich people seem to the same thing...DOubling your net worth won't
make you happy..why? To curb out competition?

~~~
svennek
Because it is likely true?

Having too little money definately lessens your quality of life
significantly..

Having enough or slighty more (most gauge that (slightly more) to be in the
100K$ income per year range for a western nation) is very nice.

Having vastly more has some negative effects:

\- risk of theft (and breakins/robberies/ambushes) - risk of kidnapping of
your loved ones

\- lots of people wanting money from you (because you have enough)

\- loss of old friends (as they haven't got the money to follow your
lifestyle, and they likely won't take donations \- or they belong to the group
before, and stop being real friends)

\- (for some) a feeling of being unjust rich

I am in the "enough" bracket, and cannot see how vastly more money will better
my life..

